# SOLD: US Fissidens $10



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD* - 1 portion Fissidens available.

*1 very large portion Flame Moss $15* *SOLD*










*1 large portion Flame Moss $10 SOLD
*










*1 large portion Fissidens $15* *REDUCED tO $10*










*PM me if interested
For P/U in the Broadway/Commercial area*

Thanks for looking  !

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very good price stuart...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If no one replies soon, these will be off to the LFS where I can trade for a lot more !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

do your travels ever take you out to Richmond or Surrey at all Stuart?

If so I'd be interested in the flame moss.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to get the flame moss, are they still available?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I haven't brought them to the LFS yet. PM me and I can fill you in on the details.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: Java Moss and Flame moss*

ignore my post= ="" or delete it . . . 
Mistake and post it in to your post.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

1 portion Flame Moss sold. 1 portion Flame Moss and Fissidens still available.....


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love some of the flame moss
pm sent


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Flame Moss pending for bettagirl. Fissidens still available.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fissidens still available...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily Bump


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What is fissidens?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a type of moss that many use for shrimp tanks.

Fissidens fontanus - Phoenix Moss http://www.aquamoss.net/Newsletter/0601/images/Fissidens-fontanus-08.jpg

Hopefully this is helpful.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

injektion said:


> pm'd you!!


PM'd you back.

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fissidens pending P/U  !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold  !


----------

